# All spacer out 2!! (Information on the controversial 5mm spacer)



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

Per request & questions I have decided to start a new post 
dedicated to the 5mm spacers. I will try to answer question 
that have continually popped up on the forum & on numerous 
phone calls & emails. 
5mm spacers *are* hub-centric, they just do not have a hub 
centric hub machined as part of the spacer. They rely on the 
what's left on you existing hub after the spacer is installed. 
Here is a pic of a 5mm spacer on a MK4, the pencil is pointed 
to the portion of the hub that your wheel is going to use as 
the centering hub for the wheel
Here is the front:








Here is a pic of a 5mm spacer installed on the rear 
(more hub is exposed than the front)








Now if you have aftermarket wheels that have a hub 
centric ring, they *sometimes* will not be "shallow" 
enough to catch on what left of the hub. In that case, 
you can do 2 things. 
*1*-Make sure the hubcentric ring is not pushed into 
the center of the wheel too far.
*2*-Flip the hub centric ring around so the beveled 
end is facing the center of the wheel & the 90
degree sharp edge is facing the hub of the car. 
Here is a pic of a 5mm spacer








The beveled part of the inside ring *always* is installed 
1st or towards the inside of the car, the straight 90 
degree edge is installed facing the outside of the car.

Also read All Spaced Out.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:38 PM 8-20-2003_


----------

